# 1/4" hardboard or plywood. Which is stronger for drawer bottom?



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

Which is stronger for a drawer bottom: 1/4" hardboard or 1/4" plywood?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would use the 1/4 plywood, Unless you are making a draw that will have heavy things in it. Even then I would just move to 3/8" plywood. I have 30" & 36" cabinets that I built I'm using 1/2" for the bottoms because I plan on loading them with drills, grinders and other heavy electrical tools. I would use 3/8 but I have 1/2" so I'm using it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought cheap flatpack chests of drawers with hardboard bottoms to the drawers. Started sagging in no time. I simple secured a stringer across the base of the drawer using 'T' brackets and no more trouble, even with a load of G clamps in the drawer.
johnep


----------



## twoartistic (Apr 29, 2009)

Plywood for sure. We always use 1/2 inch, but our clients are very upscale.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

nelcatjar said:


> Which is stronger for a drawer bottom: 1/4" hardboard or 1/4" plywood?


If those are your choices, go with the plywood. 

I like 1/2" hardwood for shop drawers and picky customers (wife). Plywood for everything and everyone else.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Plywood definitely! I wouldn't consider hardboard. No laminations or strength and it ain't wood.


----------

